
Banks Own Thousands of Railcars but Don’t Know What to Do with Them - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/banks-own-thousands-of-railcars-but-dont-know-what-to-do-with-them-11577356201
======
LinuxBender
Convert the box cars to affordable housing. There are companies that can
outfit them to be really nice little houses. Search youtube for examples,
there are many. Search for "shipping container homes". It is not what you
might expect.

